# Biete IM151-8 Profinet CPU + 8MB MMC



## SPsler2008 (19 April 2009)

Hallo !
Biete hier eine neuwertige Profinet CPU 6es7 151-8ab00-0ab0 (E-Stand 2, Version 2.7.1) inkl. einer 8 MB Simatic MMC zum Verkauf an.
Die CPU wurde 3 Monate in einem Testaufbau eingesetzt und hat keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren (siehte Foto). Sie funktioniert natürlich tadellos.

http://w1.siemens.com/press/de/pressemitteilungen/2008/industry_automation/iiaas2008041630.htm

Bei Interesse bitte Preisvorstellung via PN


----------



## snowbda (20 April 2009)

Hi!
Sag mal erst mal wieviel die Steuerung neu kostet...danke!


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2009)

snowbda schrieb:


> hi!
> Sag mal erst mal wieviel die steuerung neu kostet...danke!


 

lp: 560 (cpu) + 364 (8mb)


----------



## snowbda (20 April 2009)

Watt? Die Karte soll 364 Europas kosten? Hatte da irgendwas von 80 Euro LP gehört...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2009)

snowbda schrieb:


> Watt? Die Karte soll 364 Europas kosten? Hatte da irgendwas von 80 Euro LP gehört...



Ein kompatible MMC mit 8 MB kostet bei Helmholz ca. 286 EUR. 
Das ist meist 20 % unter Siemens, d. h. das passt so ungefähr.


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2009)

ORIGINAL CA01 Stand 2009

6ES7953-8LP20-AA0 
SIMATIC S7, MICRO MEMORY CARD P. S7-300/C7/ET 200, 3,3 V NFLASH, 8 MBYTE 364,00 EUR

ich kanns doch auch nicht ändern


----------

